
Show HN: [GDPR] List of countries affected by GDPR - v_ignatyev
https://gist.github.com/vladignatyev/f62f5c002d1f39168623ad4d9a739a7c
======
mtmail
So basically a list of the 28 EU countries [https://europa.eu/european-
union/about-eu/countries_en](https://europa.eu/european-union/about-
eu/countries_en)

